

 Why I don’t use javascript frameworks - senthil_rajasek
http://gregwolejko.com/why-i-dont-use-javascript-frameworks/

======
mechanical_fish
Let me summarize:

 _I don't like learning to use other people's code. I prefer to force my
coworkers to learn mine._

But never fear - I'm sure this guy's undocumented, buggy, slow, half-
implemented version of half of jQuery core is every bit as fun to use as the
real thing. And so _flexible_!

[Note: That last paragraph may be harsher than this poor guy deserves, but I
can't resist paraphrasing Greenspun. Who does not tend to mince words.]

------
mpk
Not using existing JS frameworks is a terribly stupid idea. Unless of course
you're building your own framework and are willing to test it across all
browsers, etc to make sure it all actually works.

I have used jQuery, Dojo and Prototype/Scriptaculous in several projects and
there is just no way in hell I am going to duplicate all the programming
effort that went into getting all the API functions working in every browser.

Never mind the documentation efforts, module system (hello Dojo!), the built-
in compression tools, etc.

For a page that just needs one or two JS routines I'll code it up myself, but
for more complex requirements I'll take a framework any day of the week.

Do you really want to figure out why your "setOpacity" function isn't working
on Safari Mobile?

------
alexk
Flexibility

Prototype and JQuery are flexible enough to stay out your way.

Developer background

"produce hand made code"

Unnecessary coding instead of using the code that was already developed,
designed and tested by community

Insight

"I know exactly what is behind methods I use"

These frameworks are 100% open, go ahead and look inside, you'll see how JS
gurus are doing it.

Accessibility

"keeping relatively low size of a page"

Frameworks mentioned are small and lightweight enough. Prototype.js weight is
124 kb (unpacked), consider browser caching (use google access), and this
argument won't be serious anymore.

~~~
alex_c
I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and focus on his last point:

"Using right tool for the job"

Sometimes, it doesn't make sense to include 124kb of Prototype (yes, before
gzip and cache) just to be able to do $("myFavoriteDiv").hide()

